# Do I qualify for Jobseekers Benefit?



## ice (16 Sep 2009)

I was a stay at home mother who went back to work in Aug 2007 and have just been made redundant (just made the 2 years !)

Will I be able to claim benefit? I haven't made 39 contributions in 2007


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Sep 2009)

From Welfarite's Key Post



> *How do I qualify for Jobseeker’s Benefit (‘stamps’) payment?*
> 
> First of all, you must have 2 years PRSI paid: 104 weeks contributions. Then, you must have at least 39 weeks paid and/or credited in the governing year. In 2009, this is 2007. For every week that you work you get a 'paid' contribution. For every week you claim a Social Welfare payment you get a 'credited contribution. You must also be looking for full-time employment, as well as being capable of and available to work to claim Jobseeker's.


1) You do have 2 years' PRSI if you worked before you gave up your job to become a stay at home mother
2) You don't have 39 weeks' paid in 2007

So, unfortunately, you don't seem to qualify to draw it in 2009. 

I don't presume that you had any credits in 2007? 
You would also qualify if you had paid 26 weeks' PRSI in 2006, but I presume you didn't.

I have never thought of this before, but you may qualify for it in 2010 as it will be based on your 2008 PRSI.

When will your redundancy take effect? Could your employer defer it to 2010? 

Brendan


----------



## ice (17 Sep 2009)

I do have PRSI from when I was working prior to having children (10 years at least but the last time I worked a full year was 2000) but not 39 from 2007 and I was not working in 2006.

It did occur to me about waiting till 2010 but wasn't sure what the process would be ..... I will talk to my employer and see if something can be worked out on that front

Thanks for taking the time to reply...I really appreciate it.


----------



## Welfarite (17 Sep 2009)

Even if you don't qualify for a payment, you should 'sign on' to get a 'credited' contribution for every week you're unemployed. This will preserve future entitlements. If you are signing into January of 2010, Sw will automatically 'test' you claim to see if you qualify for payment from first Moinday in January 2010 based on 2008 contribution record. 
Therefore, from what you say, worst case scenario is that you will be without payment from now to end of year!


----------



## ice (17 Sep 2009)

Welfarite said:


> Even if you don't qualify for a payment, you should 'sign on' to get a 'credited' contribution for every week you're unemployed. This will preserve future entitlements. If you are signing into January of 2008, Sw will automatically 'test' you claim to see if you qualify for payment from first Moinday in January 2010 based on 2008 contribution record.
> Therefore, from what you say, worst case scenario is that you will be without payment from now to end of year!


 
Ok thats not too bad....would hate to think that I have paid tax for many years and then the first time I need it I don't qualify. 
Thanks


----------



## gipimann (17 Sep 2009)

If you've been out of the workforce as a full-time parent for several years, you should also look into getting credits under the Homemaker Scheme, which can assist towards entitlement to Contributory State Pension at retirement age. It won't assist your Jobseeker's claim, but may be very useful in future years.

Have a look at Homemaker Scheme for more information.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Sep 2009)

Welfarite said:


> Even if you don't qualify for a payment, you should 'sign on' to get a 'credited' contribution for every week you're unemployed. This will preserve future entitlements. If you are signing into January of 2010, Sw will automatically 'test' you claim to see if you qualify for payment from first Moinday in January 2010 based on 2008 contribution record.
> Therefore, from what you say, worst case scenario is that you will be without payment from now to end of year!



Hi Welfarite,

That is very interesting. Will she then qualify for the full 12 months of JB? Or will it be 12 months from when she is made redundant?


----------



## ice (18 Sep 2009)

gipimann said:


> If you've been out of the workforce as a full-time parent for several years, you should also look into getting credits under the Homemaker Scheme, which can assist towards entitlement to Contributory State Pension at retirement age. It won't assist your Jobseeker's claim, but may be very useful in future years.
> 
> Have a look at Homemaker Scheme for more information.


 
Thank you very much for that ....will look into it asap


----------



## Welfarite (18 Sep 2009)

Brendan said:


> Hi Welfarite,
> 
> That is very interesting. Will she then qualify for the full 12 months of JB? Or will it be 12 months from when she is made redundant?


 

Yes, Brendan, she qualifies for 312 days benefit. I might add that anybody who doesns't qulaify now and are signing for credits, and think they should qualify from Jan 2010 on their 2008 record, should themselves query SW to check it out in January. As staff are hard-pressed these days, the manual 'test' of such claims might be put on the long finger due to pressures of work! No harm in being pro-active about it!


----------

